
USDA Approves Sale of Non-Browning GMO Apples - blackwingbear1
https://futurism.com/usda-approves-sale-of-non-browning-gmo-apples/
======
jly
They did this by suppressing four genes to minimize polyphenol oxidase
production. What negative effect does this have on the apple? They do address
this on the website, but I wonder what pesticide requirement these have. They
state themselves PPO production plays a defensive role in many plants. I
dislike this kind of manipulation for what amounts to practically zero
benefit, especially if it further necessitates a stock regimen of chemicals to
successfully grow.

~~~
noobermin
The link is in the article, but here it is[0].

>What role does PPO play in the plant, you might ask? In some plants, PPO
plays a defensive role – for example, tomatoes produce high levels of PPO when
attacked by pests or pathogens. In contrast, apples produce very low levels of
PPO, and only in very young fruit. Its presence is probably left over from
apples of ages ago, playing no role in today’s apples.

It sounds like the appendix or tail bones in humans. He does mention in the
last paragraph that PPO's may be antioxidants, but whether PPO's are needed or
not is not known. Unfortunately, if this takes off it will be much later down
the line if we find out there are adverse side-effects.

To be fair, there is currently no known health issues with GMO plants, AFAIK.

[0] [http://www.arcticapples.com/how-did-we-make-nonbrowning-
appl...](http://www.arcticapples.com/how-did-we-make-nonbrowning-apple/)

~~~
Grazester
There may be some use for the appendix.

[https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2017/01/170109162333.h...](https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2017/01/170109162333.htm)

When would they discover a use for PPO in Apple's?

------
JoshTriplett
In addition to the direct benefits, this also eliminates the chemical coatings
previously used to achieve the same effect.

~~~
cesis
What chemicals are used for anti-browning commercially? For household use
apparently citric acid, vitamin c, etc. are recommended, which doesn't sound
too alarming.

~~~
jpalomaki
McDonald's:

"Ingredients: Apples, Calcium Ascorbate (a blend of Calcium and Vitamin C to
maintain freshness and color)." [https://www.mcdonalds.com/us/en-us/about-our-
food/nutrition-...](https://www.mcdonalds.com/us/en-us/about-our-
food/nutrition-calculator.html)

~~~
JohnJamesRambo
I don't think some calcium and vitamin C is much to worry about.

------
tootie
Sliced apples in my kids' lunchbox!

